# Who's going to be at Springfield, Missouri on May 15th?



## Bike from the Dead (May 2, 2022)

I plan on going once again, rain or shine. I probably won't have as much to sell/trade this time, but I will definitely be hunting for parts for my current projects. I'm really hoping to sell some of my less desirable bike stuff before the swap meet so I can just bring the few bikes and parts I really want instead.


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2022)

Anyone going? Let’s see some of the bikes and stuff that’s gonna be there. I’m gonna try and make it this year..we’ll see. @rickyd @ranman @1018 kustoms


----------



## ranman (May 6, 2022)

I will be there


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 8, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Anyone going? Let’s see some of the bikes and stuff that’s gonna be there. I’m gonna try and make it this year..we’ll see. @rickyd @ranman @1018 kustoms



I'm still trying to figure out what I'm bringing. I don't have as much to sell or trade this time, but I will be looking to buy/trade for parts to finish my current bike projects this time. I just don't know if I want to list what I'm searching for at this time...


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 9, 2022)

I'll be there along with Pappy & Tim. 
Not positive what all I'll be bringing till I get them loaded, but here are a few of the possibilities.


----------



## rickyd (May 9, 2022)

I'll be there not sure what I'm bringing


----------



## ranman (May 9, 2022)

And some smalls


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 9, 2022)

Well, I'd like to try and sell all these donor bikes and misc. parts _before _the swap meet, so I can have a little extra spending cash and some more room for the bikes I really want to bring. If I can't sell them before then, though, I'll just bring the older parts with me.




























The best thing I'll be bringing is my 1952 Schwinn Hornet. I'm hoping to trade it for a similar bike, but with less original paint and patina. Basically, I want a "guilt-free canvas" for customizing. If I can find one bike or more that fits the criteria, I can part with this one. If I can't find what I'm looking for though, then I'll just build and paint this Schwinn how I want.


----------



## Dweber (May 10, 2022)

Pierce Salesman Sample


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

Dweber said:


> Pierce Salesman Sample
> View attachment 1623957



@sm2501


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2022)

Wanted to, but probably not making it now. Haven’t been there in three years.


----------



## ranman (May 10, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Wanted to, but probably not making it now. Haven’t been there in three years.



Bummer. Was looking forward to seeing you


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 10, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Wanted to, but probably not making it now. Haven’t been there in three years.



Sorry to hear you won't make it this time. There's always next year, though!


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2022)

ranman said:


> Bummer. Was looking forward to seeing you



I know, haven’t seen you guys in a while now. Best of luck!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 10, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Wanted to, but probably not making it now. Haven’t been there in three years.



Well darn. Looking forward to catching up.


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Well darn. Looking forward to catching up.



Me too Marty, hopefully next year..


----------



## Bikegirl (May 11, 2022)

Wish it wasn't so far south I'd take some of the collection I have listed and try to part it out anyone know of any of these meets closer to St.Joe??


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 11, 2022)

Bikegirl said:


> Wish it wasn't so far south I'd take some of the collection I have listed and try to part it out anyone know of any of these meets closer to St.Joe??



I wish there were more bicycle swap meets closer to Tulsa, where I live. This is one of the few that's within reasonable driving distance for me. Maybe someone else knows of a swap meet closer to your area.


----------



## Bikegirl (May 11, 2022)

I can't drive on Bigg cities to much traffic scares the crud out of me plus Springfield is like 3 hours or so from where I live At.Joe is 1 1/2 hrs but still I'm not scared of st Joe traffic lol but my grandfather passed and their are just so many bike parts left..


----------



## ranman (May 11, 2022)

Bikegirl said:


> Wish it wasn't so far south I'd take some of the collection I have listed and try to part it out anyone know of any of these meets closer to St.Joe??



There’s one twice a year in Knoxville Iowa. But they just had their Spring one May 1st


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 12, 2022)

Trailer packed and ready. Still a few nice bikes to get strapped in the truck bed Saturday morning. Looking forward to seeing everyone


!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 13, 2022)

Have a couple Schwinn nice middleweights I can bring, if a commitment is made.
1960 Hornet, and a 1968 Panther. give me a call and we can work something out!
1-620-820-9339. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 13, 2022)

Loaded up and made it to Ash Grove!


----------



## belkerx3 (May 14, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Loaded up and made it to Ash Grove!
> View attachment 1626189
> View attachment 1626190



Ash Grove! That’s where I am. I’m not going to be home today but I could have added a couple of items to your load.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 14, 2022)

belkerx3 said:


> Ash Grove! That’s where I am. I’m not going to be home today but I could have added a couple of items to your load.



How cool! That's where my grandparents live! I'm actually staying at their house for the weekend. That's one of the reasons I like this swap meet; it's not far from my extended family. 

Well, if you're home tomorrow, maybe I can swing by on my way back home. Otherwise, we could meetup some other time.


----------



## Dweber (May 14, 2022)

Leaving now for Springfield!

Two sets of Schwinn Paramount wheels & hubs (track)
One set of Campagnolo wheels & hubs (track)


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 14, 2022)

belkerx3 said:


> Ash Grove! That’s where I am. I’m not going to be home today but I could have added a couple of items to your load.



Heck, if you want to tag along and check out the swap meet tomorrow, I could give you a lift if you like.


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2022)

Let’s see those goods bought today!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 15, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Let’s see those goods bought today!



I'll have to get photos tomorrow. I just got home and unloaded everything not that long ago. I'll also share what photos I took at the swap meet as well.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 16, 2022)

Ok, I just shot photos of all the stuff I brought back from Springfield, but now I need to sort through them, narrow them down to the best shots (I bracket my exposures,) and edit them in Photoshop so they're within the 2.5mb file size limit before I upload them. This might take a while...


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 16, 2022)

It was a waste of time last time I went . Nothing worthwhile buying.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 16, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> It was a waste of time last time I went . Nothing worthwhile buying.



When did you last go? I'll admit, I was little let down that there weren't more parts for sale this time, (it was mostly complete bikes for sale,) but it was still a good turnout, and there was plenty of cool stuff to buy, at least in my opinion.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 17, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> It was a waste of time last time I went . Nothing worthwhile buying.



I can understand where your coming from, especially traveling your distance. Keep in mind the effort is to get it built back up since the "Re-Boot". Hopefully Quality and venders will continue to grow.


----------



## Dweber (May 17, 2022)

_It was a great meet this year. Found a Iver Johnson Model 90 racer. Sold two bikes including my Hoppy bike and lots of parts._


----------



## rickyd (May 17, 2022)

Sold 4 didn't buy any great day


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 17, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> I'll be there along with Pappy & Tim.
> Not positive what all I'll be bringing till I get them loaded, but here are a few of the possibilities.
> 
> View attachment 1623147
> ...



Hey Marty, what’s the scoop on the mead ranger?


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 17, 2022)

Dweber said:


> _It was a great meet this year. Found a Iver Johnson Model 90 racer. Sold two bikes including my Hoppy bike and lots of parts._



It found  a good home!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 19, 2022)

I managed to edit all my photos from the swap meet (and what I brought home from it) in Photoshop today, so I'll be able to post them here tomorrow. 
All 115 of them.

Brace yourselves.


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> It found  a good home!
> 
> View attachment 1628843



That’s a gorgeous little Hoppy!!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)

Ok, I'm finally able to start posting all my photos. I'll keep the descriptions short for now. Most everything I took a photo of was either just to show what all was at the swap meet, or something I was interested in. Usually, it's both.

First photo is of my "booth" at the swap meet. The rest is what everyone else brought to the swap meet.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)

That's all the photos I took of the swap meet. Up next is everything I brought home from it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)

Here's what I brought home from Springfield: 1 AMF wheel, 1 AMF thank headlight lens, 1 handlebar, 1 rectangular headlight, 1 rigid fork, 1 Schwinn springer fork, 1 Schwinn feather chain guard, 2 perfectly seasoned seats, and 1 Waverly girl's bike built by The Westfield Manufacturing Company. I spent more than I anticipated at $190 ($164 after factoring in what I sold,) plus a couple trades, but I'm pretty happy with what I got. All these parts are going to help get my project bikes back on the road!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 20, 2022)

That's all of them!


----------



## Tim s (May 23, 2022)

Looks like a nice show/swap with a good variety of bikes. Nice-pics everyone . Tim S


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 25, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> Hey Marty, what’s the scoop on the mead ranger?



1934 Schwinn B10E. Left it home due to the weather forecast, didn't want to take a chance getting the original leather seat wet. Come by and see it some time.


----------

